# Would like to switch Akeno`s diet.



## Ali_Cat (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, just about all of my animals are getting a diet switch. Our horses are going to be switched to a ore hardy diet, my dog will be switching to a raw food diet, the kittens are getting their adult food now, and since all this is going on I figured now would be the time as ever to switch Akeno`s diet as well.

Right now he is currently being fed Science Diets Adult cat formula, along with various fruits and veggies.

But I`d like to switch him to a healthier meal, without hurting my pocket book too much.

Any suggestions? What do you feed your hedgies? Do you feed meals, or just leave them food 24/7?

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my boys are on Pat Storm's mix: http://web.mac.com/cierrawolf/iWeb/THIS ... /Home.html

Sweetie still gets Spike's Delite because he puts up a huge drama every time we try to take it away.

and yes, the food is there 24/7.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I think free-choice food is the only way to go with hedgies. Their eating habits are rather unpredictable. Unlike most dogs, who will inhale a meal the second it's put in front of them, hedgies like to nibble and savor their food throughout the day. I have caught mine sneaking out of their pigloos during the day (when they are usually asleep) to have a few bites of kibble, and they also snack throughout the night, in between running. It would be unfair to expect a creature like this to "sit down" and have a meal like other types of animals do, imo.

Around here, all "high end" foods cost virtually the same for a small 3-5lb bag. I have tried a number of different foods other than the Purina Kitten Chow that they currently eat, lol. So far, they have vetoed Chicken Soup Lite and Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, but I just bought a bag of Katz-N-Flocken (forget the brand name) that I am hoping will work. I don't want them eating junky Purina anymore, but once a hedgehog gets set on a food, it can be difficult to convince them to try new stuff. Don't be surprised if it takes your hedgehog a while to adjust to his new diet!

Edited to say that a 3-5lb bag of cat food around here (minus the grocery store brands) usually costs around $10. This includes Natural Balance, Innova, Royal Canin, Chicken Soup, etc.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Free2Dream said:


> once a hedgehog gets set on a food, it can be difficult to convince them to try new stuff.


yeah, Sweetie is stubborn as a donkey, but Harvey immediately rejected his old food in favor of the new.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> Free2Dream said:
> 
> 
> > once a hedgehog gets set on a food, it can be difficult to convince them to try new stuff.
> ...


Mine are like that. Annabelle is super picky, but Lily isn't that picky. She was being fed this yucky commercial food that looked/smelled like wood, lol, so she readily switched over to the cat food. I don't know how much success I'll have switching her to healthier kibble, though.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Right now I am currently feeding my boys Natural Balance green pea and duck, Evo Turkey & Chicken, and Castor & Pollux Indoor. I am going to be adding Blue Buffalo and looking into Pat Storm's mix that Kristina mentioned above.

However, the Evo food is very high in protein and fat so it is just a temporary food until I can get a nutritional mix put together; and, of course Little Foot loves it and acts like life is over if he doesnt see it in his bowl.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> of course Little Foot loves it and acts like life is over if he doesnt see it in his bowl.


yeah, same thing with Sweetie and Spike's.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i also just ordered Castor & Pollux kibble. will report later on how it goes.


----------

